# How to get a certified copy of general power of attorney?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude, totally the wrong place to ask that question. 

The answer, however, is "NO". The Power of Attorney must be "notarized" by a registered Notary Public to be valid. 

BUT, If your relative gave written permission to another person to conduct business, then that is valid, but that person cannot sign the relative's name. They can only conduct whatever business was specified in the written agreement. That's not the same as a Power of Attorney though.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

this also varrys on the state...

It sounds you need a lawyer.


----------

